# Sicherheits-Update für Wireshark



## Newsfeed (22 Oktober 2008)

Version 1.0.4 des freien Netzwerkanalysators Wireshark beseitigt fünf Schwachstellen, durch die das Programm bei der Analyse bestimmter Pakete abstürzt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

